# Aurasound MR 4150Q



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

not mine but a very nice deal IMO

AURA MOBILE REFERENCE MR 4150Q 4 CHANNEL COMPETITION AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Great amp!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Were these blown out in the past? I see them pop up once in a while for fairly cheap for the quality, they look really nice. I'm tempted to grab this one at that price!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It states that it is a competition amp. Does this imply it is for SPL strictly?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> It states that it is a competition amp. Does this imply it is for SPL strictly?


There are other competitions than SPL....SQ  These are gear towards "mobile reference" quality


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

See every day on this forum I learn something new lol.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> See every day on this forum I learn something new lol.


As do I buddy


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am dying to buy that subwoofer from you, but wife has forbidden me to buy any audio until after Christmas. Plus since you have dealt with me before, you know how my wife can be lol.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> I am dying to buy that subwoofer from you, but wife has forbidden me to buy any audio until after Christmas. Plus since you have dealt with me before, you know how my wife can be lol.


Let me know man, you should just buy the whole Dyn/Tru system and call it done  No more hassles of buying/trying/selling like I have done for years...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

youre a bunch of ****in enablers

your fault I bought this


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> youre a bunch of ****in enablers
> 
> your fault I bought this


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ill buy it off you when you put it up for sale


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> youre a bunch of ****in enablers
> 
> your fault I bought this


I'm glad you did. I was trying to hold myself back.


----------

